# mpg123 y Alsa

## hernanlp83

Tengo una consulta, estoy instalando mpg123 y me pide que compile con alsa y lo agregue al make.conf

USE="alsa mpg123"

pero me sigue pidiendo que compile con el flag alsa. Esta bien lo que hice?

Saludos.

----------

## Stolz

Seguramente te pida que compiles con la USE "alsa" alguna de sus dependencias, no solo el programa en sí. Muéstranos el mensaje completo o no podremos ayudarte.

De todas formas no es correcto lo que has hecho. La USE "mpg123" no existe. "mpg123" es el nombre del programa. Te recomiendo repasar http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

Por cierto, te he separado el post porque el sitio en el que lo habías puesto como respuesta no tiene nada que ver con tu problema y así de paso lo lee más gente.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## hernanlp83

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Seguramente te pida que compiles con la USE "alsa" alguna de sus dependencias, no solo el programa en sí. Muéstranos el mensaje completo o no podremos ayudarte.
> 
> De todas formas no es correcto lo que has hecho. La USE "mpg123" no existe. "mpg123" es el nombre del programa. Te recomiendo repasar http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2
> 
> Por cierto, te he separado el post porque el sitio en el que lo habías puesto como respuesta no tiene nada que ver con tu problema y así de paso lo lee más gente.
> ...

 

No no, en realidad lo que paso es que yo hice esto

emerge mpg123

cuando lo compila y lo instala en el ordenador, al final te arroja una recomendación. Luego al final de instalación me dice que mpg123 precisa "alsa" y que vuelva a compilar pasandole esa especificación.

Yo agregue el USE="alsa mpg123" al make.conf pero me parece que esta mal y lo que no se como hacer es un "emerge mpg123" y en la misma linea pasarla el flag ALSA que es el que me solicito.

Creo que ahi esta mejor explicado.

Un abrazo.

----------

## hernanlp83

Para no ser terco les paso la ultima parte

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> media-sound/mpg123-0.65 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Messages for package media-sound/mpg123-0.65:

 * Compiling with alsa audio output.

 * If that is not what you want, then select exactly ONE

 * of the following USE flags:

 * alsa oss sdl esd nas jack portaudio

 * and recompile mpg123.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Lo que hice 

cd /etc/portage

nano package.use

y agregue:

media-sound/mpg123-0.65 alsa

guarde y listo. Pero me sigue tirando el mismo problema.    :Embarassed: 

----------

## jgascon

 *hernanlp83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> y agregue:
> 
> media-sound/mpg123-0.65 alsa
> ...

 

Has hecho bien añadiéndolo a /etc/portage/package.use, pero tienes que quitarle el número de versión. Te debería quedar así:

```

media-sound/mpg123 alsa

```

----------

## hernanlp83

SI hice eso porque cuando realizaba el emrge me lo rebotaba, entonces saaque el numero de verisón. Segui los paso de la guia de ALSA Gentoo. Recompile el kernel y levante ALSA y los drivers de mi placa, luego instale mpg123 y qudo perfecto. Configure todo como dice la guia y funciona la reproducción de musica por consola.

AHora si entro a gnome y quiero usar por ejemplo AUDACIUS me dice que no se puede reproducir por falta de plugins; me habre salteado alguno aca en gnome?. El gstreamer lo instale. Es más reproduci en gnome por consola también pero por AUDACIUS no me deja.

Saludos.

----------

## jgascon

Tienes que instalar el paquete audacious-plugins y escoger los códecs que vas a usar, mp3, ogg, flac, etc. Para saber qué códecs hay disponibles y que banderas USE los activan ejecuta equery uses audacious-plugins. Te pego la salida de esa orden en mi máquina:

```

equery uses audacious-plugins

[ Searching for packages matching audacious-plugins... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.3.5 ]

 U I

 - - aac        : Enables support for MPEG-4 AAC Audio

 - - adplug     : Build with AdPlug (Adlib sound card emulation) support

 + + alsa       : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - arts       : Adds support for aRts: the KDE sound daemon

 - - chardet    : Try to handle non-UTF8 chinese/japanese/korean ID3 tags

 - - esd        : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 + + flac       : Adds support for the flac audio codec

 - - jack       : Adds support for the JACK Audio Connection Kit

 - - lirc       : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 + + mad        : Adds support for mad (high-quality mp3 decoder library and cli frontend)

 - - modplug    : Build with modplug support

 - - musepack   : Enable support for the musepack audio codec

 + + nls        : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 + + opengl     : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 + + oss        : Adds support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 - - pulseaudio : Adds support for PulseAudio sound server

 - - sid        : Build with SID (Commodore 64 Audio) support

 - - sndfile    : Adds support for libsndfile

 - - timidity   : Build with Timidity++ (MIDI sequencer) support

 - - tta        : Build with TTA (True-Audio lossless) support

 + + vorbis     : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 - - wavpack    : Build with WavPack support

 + + wma        : Build with WMA (Windows Media Audio) support

```

La USE mad es la que da soporte para mp3  :Wink: 

----------

## hernanlp83

muchisimas gracias. Ya esta funcionando:

MyGenToo ~ # echo "media-plugins/audacious-plugins aac alsa esd mad" >> /etc/portage/package.use

MyGenToo ~ # env-update && source /etc/profile

MyGenToo ~ # emerge audacious-plugins

y ya esta funcionando.

Saludos y gracias nuevamente.

----------

## ekz

Te recomiendo que añadas la USE alsa a tu /etc/make.conf , así no la tendrás que especificar para cada paquete.

SAludos

----------

## hernanlp83

Este es mi make.conf

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

INPUT_VIDEOS="nvidia vga vesa vmware"

USE="gnome alsa  gnomebaker X hal avahi -qt3 -qt4 -kde -arts"

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

----------

## jgascon

Sí, ya lo tienes bien eso es lo que te decía ekz.

----------

